# Beef Tenderloin on sale at Save a Lot



## WI_GameMeats (Feb 18, 2019)

Beef Tenderloin is on sale at Save a Lot for $5.99/pound right now until tomorrow. I ended up buying 4 of them, and a plus side is that it comes without the fattier piece called the "chain".  Quality looks pretty decent too, but for this price, it's hard to complain.

Not sure if this is statewide, nationwide, or just local?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2019)

I've seen it that cheap before & it was Australian beef.
Wasn't very happy with it.
But if this is US beef, then you got a heck of a good deal!!
Al


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Feb 19, 2019)

It specifies "Product of USA" on the bag. So I'm guessing this is US beef, right?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2019)

WI_GameMeats said:


> It specifies "Product of USA" on the bag. So I'm guessing this is US beef, right?



Your right!
That is a heck of a deal!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2019)

My area Save-a-Lot has only Chuck and Butts on sale. Buy them out!...JJ


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Feb 19, 2019)

Bought 4 of them, I figured $90 was enough


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

Nearest one is 30 miles from me sadly.

We had one closer but it closed, I used to get cheap bacon in bulk there!


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Feb 19, 2019)

Tom - Yeah, they have boxed bacon that is Covered Wagon brand that is cheap. I want to say that they're 10lb boxes for $19.99..  I've been meaning to buy a box just for fatties alone..  It isn't the best bacon, but it's okay.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

Trust me, I miss having one, we used to use it as our grilling store. Cheap pork chops etc, good for random summer parties!

Maybe when we get the nicer weather and we do the WI meet up we'll need to have you bring some up, we could do a fatty event, so every one can try their hand on one. I'll never find bacon that cheap in the Fox Valley..


----------

